# New Amsoil User



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

Despite never really buying into Amsoil products I've decided to with the purchase of my Cruze. It had 64k miles on it when I got it last month now it has 65,400. Even though it's a certified pre-owned that came with a 2/25k maintenance plan I decided to forgo it and do my own thing as usual. Today I switched to Amsoil Signature Series 5w-30, WIX oil filter and Amsoil Synchromesh tranny fluid. These cars are stupid easy to perform regular maintenance on as some of you already know. The tranny fluid looked spectacular and didn't have 65k miles on it(yay me) and the tranny shifted as a new one would. After a 20 minute drive the tranny shifted even better than it did before. I filled it with 2.5 quarts so maybe that made the difference. Time will only tell on the signature series oil. This wasn't very informative but I hope it helps some undecided owner.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for reporting back. I encourage anyone who uses AMSOIL to report their results.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Thanks for reporting back. I encourage anyone who uses AMSOIL to report their results.


Anytime.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

Also, it only took about an hour to do both fluid changes. If you have a big enough pan you could drain both fluids at the same time. And you'll need a very short 3/8 hex socket or you won't clear the subframe. I had to use a 3/8 wrench to turn the socket because a ratchet won't clear the subframe even with a short socket. Hope this helps.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

My commute is hills and uneven terrain, the best I've done is 38.5 mpg. Since switching fluids I filled up today and it came out to 40.05 mpg. I drive in the same manner every time I drive. So far I'm impressed. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

No complaints on my syncromesh fluid either, does a great job especially in the cold.


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> No complaints on my syncromesh fluid either, does a great job especially in the cold.


Yep, it's doing great so far. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm running the 75w-90 this winter and have discovered that the trick to getting into 2nd the first time without the car fighting you is just to let it idle in neutral til the high idle kicks off. Guess it splashes the fluid around and gets it moving. 

If you take off immediately in these single digit temps, 2nd is a freaking PITA to get in the first time, but the fluid does pretty well once it warms up just a smidgen b


----------



## cumminsdieselfreak (Jan 26, 2015)

I may switch to the 75-90 during summer months because I like to over compensate when it comes to maintenance but then again I may just stick with the mesh.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

